# screen printing business name ideas



## printz by Lp (Mar 18, 2015)

I just started my screen printing business. I'm looking for a cool name that describes what I do and/or that's catchy or a play on words..im 22, i live in Richmond, VA , I like art, fashion, sports. 

So here's a few examples I came up with: Pierce printing Co, Scream screens, one stop print shop,blue printz, printz by Lp... Any ideas?


----------



## nicefile (Nov 3, 2014)

I think you need website help your client to custom product online and order. I hope it help you.


----------



## Screen Medics (Feb 23, 2015)

A couple of thoughts that might help you with your name selection. If you intend to launch a website it is critically important that you have as many key words in your domain name as possible and you should use the same name for both if that name is an available domain name.

Key words as well as back links are recognized by Google and help raise your online page rank. The higher your page rank the more apt your site is to be visited online.


----------



## Groseryl (May 12, 2015)

When I came on late last year with the company I currently work with I heavily recommended they re-brand their company as it just didn't suit. This is something that may seem small in nature, but is actually a key decision. For instance it took us 2 months and over a hundred ideas before we finally settled on the perfect name for us. 

As Screen Medics said if you are going to be online try to incorporate what you do in your name as that will make your SEO a heck of a lot easier.

If you know your target market (i.e. sports teams, professional business, large corporations, etc) try to tailor it towards them, but don't get too specific. For instance if you call yourself Sport Screens because you tailor to the sport industry, you won't get many regular businesses knocking at your door. Our company name before was "Full Frame Apparel" which was tailored to our main market, the film industry, but I am sure how you can see that it would make little sense to anyone else.

Decide what price bracket you want to be in. While the atmosphere of your actual shop and website will affect this more, your name needs to convey this. If you choose a high end name like say "Brand Name Apparel Printers" people will expect you to be more expensive than a "Budget Printer" (yes I know these names are terrible but I burnt myself out when we rebranded). This also will tie into quality as well though so you need to be careful with that.

Be careful with misspelling words as this will harm your SEO results above. We actually almost didn't choose the name we did because of "Shop" being spelt the "Shoppe" way.

One factor that isn't normally considered but we actually relied on heavily...Make sure your name (and more so your logo) looks freaking amazing when it is printed on a shirt. Don't be the shoemakers son here, represent your quality with your own logo with pride! Also if you ever sponsor a sports team and want to co-brand one someone shirts for a discount (we do this sometimes to promote our business and save the customer money), it needs to stand out and look great, but it cannot be a sore "look at me" thumb.


Anyways, just a couple things to keep in mind. There are plenty of very helpful articles online such as this one (How to Name a Business). Definitely take a look at a few to make sure you head in the right direction.


----------

